# Spaghetti poll



## Hoot (Jul 16, 2012)

Well.. ain't never tried my hand at makin' a poll so here goes.
You moderators might want to stand by in case this gets out of hand.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, shucks! That was easy enough.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2012)

I have gone from one cut through the spaghetti on my plate to no more cutting, but I have always been a fork only twirler.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2012)

Fork only twirler.  Simple and easy.  Only one hand needed.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Same here. Fork only twirler.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fork only twirler, but I've started breaking it before cooking to accommodate Shrek who won't wear his dentures.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 16, 2012)

PF my DH wants his broken up also (although it's not because of dentures, just the way his mama did it) so it's generally not long enough to twirl.  Used to twirl but now cut with fork.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 16, 2012)

Fork only twirler, but sometimes I use a spoon, when I'm hungry and feel the need to behave like a heavy-duty glutton, devouring giant mouthfuls of super-saucy pasta...


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought spaghetti + spoon only occurred in movies.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 16, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> I thought spaghetti + spoon only occurred in movies.



We Italians are all natural-born actors...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2012)

Usually a fork-only twirler.  But occasionally, I add the spoon.  My question:
how do you not fill your mouth with a yummy glob of spicy, saucy spaghetti, with a chunk of meat on the fork, with every bite.  Spaghetti has never been a dainty dish for me.  If it were calorie and carb free, I would devour the stuff like it was water.  When spaghetti was made in our home, when I was a child, that was a special day for me.  When I tasted spaghetti with actual herbs and spices in it (my stepfather, though he was an incredible man, didn't like oregano or basil), when I moved out of my parent's home, I was so excited over the new flavors, that the watery sauce made no difference to me.  And then, I began to learn to cook.  I played with herbs and spices like a chemist with a brand new chemistry set.  I learned which worked together, and with what foods.  And my made my own signature flavored sauce that I still love to this day.  Alas, by DW suffers from an over-sensitive tongue, and I have to make separate sauces for her an me to satisfy both of our tastes.

My one pasta regret is that i didnt' learn to make my Dad's goulash/slumgullion/whater-you-want-to-call-it.  It was deliscious, and though mine is pretty good, his was better.

Ah marinara sauce; when made right, it has few equals.  Just don't add raisins and cinnamon.  I learned that the hard way.  Don't ask, it was just a desire to save a sauce after an accident..

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...
> Ah marinara sauce; when made right, it has few equals
> ...



Now, please, I WANT your recipe!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 16, 2012)

Fork Twirler, and depending on the type of Ribbon Pasta, sometimes, a Spoon ...

Fun Post.
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Now, please, I WANT your recipe!



I can give you the ingredients, but not the recipe as I add a little, then let it cook in, and taste it.  I do this with all of the ingrediants until it tastes right.  Here's what goes in:

12 oz. diced tomatoes
12 oz. tomato puree
1 large yellow onion, coarsely chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
Fresh oregano, chiffonade
Fresh basil, chiffonade
crushed rosemary
fresh thyme, chiffonade
browned ground beef, or diced chicken

Heat the tomato ingredients in a pot over medium heat. Sweat the onion and add to the sauce.  Add herbs and garlic.  Stir, cover, and simmer for thirty minutes.  Add meat.  let cook another thirty minutes, no more.  Adjust the herbs until it tastes great to you.  Remove from the heat and cool in an ice bath.  Refrigerate overnight to let the flavors distribute themselves evenly through the sauce.  Reheat and serve with pasta.

I don't simmer mine for hours as my stove isn't up to the task without scorching the sauce.  Also, I find that the meat becomes mushy that way.  Refrigerating overnight is a gentler way to mature the sauce to perfection, IMHO.

I guess I add about a tsp. of each herb to start, and then end up adding a bit more oregano, and more basil (the most pronounced flavor in the sauce, but not by much).  I want to be able to taste all of the ingredients in balance with each other, and use only a little salt, so as to let the fresh tomato flavor shine through.  The thyme is essential, but must not sing too loudly.  It accentuates, as does the rosemary.  The stars are oregano, basil, and tomato.  A little EVOO to dress the sauce is good as well, or a little truffle oil to finish it.

On occasion, I'll add a little fennel, or taragon, and black pepper, just to change things up, but only occasionally.  That's how I make it.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 16, 2012)

fork only twirler


----------



## chopper (Jul 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> fork only twirler



+1


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 16, 2012)

Twirler here , no spoon.  

I am pretty sure I have been accused of slurping and sucking it up like it was a straw and making noises and getting it in my beard and and it's hard to defend yourself when polite manners dictate you shouldn't talk back with your mouth full although sometimes a good sauce requires puttiing as much in your mouth at once for that full flavored goodness.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 16, 2012)

Fork only, twirling slurper!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 16, 2012)

I am a fork-only twirler by nature, but there is an exception:
If it's served on a plate vs. a bowl, and the plate is filled edge to edge leaving nowhere against which to twirl my fork.   I ran into this issue when I got a plate of linguini on a smaller paper plate and had nowhere to twirl my fork so a spoon was really helpful until some of the plate cleared up. If I don't have something to twirl my fork against, I end up with too big of a bite since it just keeps pulling more and more on the fork.
Besides tasting amazing, I also like adding parmesan to my pasta so that it congeals a bit and makes the pasta stay twirled up on the fork without wanting to unravel as much.  I also MUCH prefer linguini over spaghetti for this reason as it tends to want to lay flat and stay on the fork more easily.

Obviously I've never given this topic a second thought in my entire life.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2012)

i'm like luca. usually a fork only twirler, but i'll use a spoon when iwant to be a cafone (gavone in american italian). a piece of bread also works if there's no spoon.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 16, 2012)

Usually a spoon twirler, and I like it that way!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

I cut it up with a knife and fork...if I cant do the twirl just right


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> I am a fork-only twirler by nature, but there is an exception:
> If it's served on a plate vs. a bowl, and the plate is filled edge to edge leaving nowhere against which to twirl my fork.   I ran into this issue when I got a plate of linguini on a smaller paper plate and had nowhere to twirl my fork so a spoon was really helpful until some of the plate cleared up. If I don't have something to twirl my fork against, I end up with too big of a bite since it just keeps pulling more and more on the fork.
> Besides tasting amazing, I also like adding parmesan to my pasta so that it congeals a bit and makes the pasta stay twirled up on the fork without wanting to unravel as much.  I also MUCH prefer linguini over spaghetti for this reason as it tends to want to lay flat and stay on the fork more easily.
> 
> Obviously I've never given this topic a second thought in my entire life.




These things are important to the serious eater.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 16, 2012)

Fork twirler here.

Here's a scene from one of my favourite movies, Tampopo. It's not how I eat spaghetti.

TAMPOPO eat spaghetti noiselessly+subtitles - YouTube


----------



## chopper (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Taxlady!  That was a great clip!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 16, 2012)

That was great!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fab clip, cheers Taxy


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 16, 2012)

Twirler with a fork. And I must have a slice of good garlic bread to help facilitate the twirling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2012)

That _is_ spaghetti sauce all over my face in my avatar...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that is you, Fiona?  I have been wondering if it was a wee family member of yours.    Adorable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Oh my goodness, that is you, Fiona?  I have been wondering if it was a wee family member of yours.    Adorable!



Yes...it was a few years ago...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, I know the feeling.


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I cut it up with a knife and fork...if I cant do the twirl just right


 
Place two or three strands between the tines on your fork. Lift it up and start to twirl. When the last strand has only a short bit hanging, place in mouth. You will have just enough for a mouthful each time.


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2012)

I should vote for Teddy as a slurper.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> I should vote for Teddy as a slurper.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm curious. do slurpers wear their napkin tucked into their collar goombah style? you know, to prevent the bits of sauce from being whiplashed around, and on to your shirt?

i twirl, sometimes sppon or bread assisted, but i bite off the danglers for the most part.

for the twirlers: do you finish with a slurp or bite?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i'm curious. do slurpers wear their napkin tucked into their collar goombah style? you know, to prevent the bits of sauce from being whiplashed around, and on to your shirt?



I'm a twirler goombah style...



buckytom said:


> ...
> for the twirlers: do you finish with a slurp or bite?



A bite, but in a friendly setting I finish with a good old piece of bread to assimilate any sauce remaining on plate.


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I'm a twirler goombah style...
> 
> 
> 
> A bite, but in a friendly setting I finish with a good old piece of bread to assimilate *any sauce remaining on plate*.


 
Since I don't eat bread, I want only a little sauce on my pasta. Just enough to make it pink. I would rather have sausage and meatballs that have finished their cooking in the gravy. Can you tell I am not Italian?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> Since I don't eat bread, I want only a little sauce on my pasta. Just enough to make it pink. I would rather have sausage and meatballs that have finished their cooking in the gravy. Can you tell I am not Italian?



I cannot. My mamma always prepares pinkish pasta!


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I cannot. My mamma always prepares pinkish pasta!


 
I grrew up in an Italian neighborhood. I was the only non-Italian. I watched all the Nonis' cooking and they taught me just enough gravy to keep the pasta from sticking. And that is the way I learned to eat it. The pasta in one big bowl, the meat on a big platter and the gravy in a big boat with a large ladle. And the Papa always got served first. The cook always sat down last. Mungia! Mungia!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> I grrew up in an Italian neighborhood. I was the only non-Italian. I watched all the Nonis' cooking and they taught me just enough gravy to keep the pasta from sticking. And that is the way I learned to eat it. The pasta in one big bowl, the meat on a big platter and the gravy in a big boat with a large ladle. And the Papa always got served first. The cook always sat down last. Mungia! Mungia!





When I was a child and we went on holidays in Puglia, we (foolish northerners) always laughed when the local mammas kept on yelling "mangia la mamma!" to their children, which literally means "eat the mother"!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Oh my goodness, that is you, Fiona?  I have been wondering if it was a wee family member of yours.    Adorable!



I too didnt know if it was one of Fiona's grandkids or not...what a cute little girl you were Fi


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I cannot. My mamma always prepares pinkish pasta!



I bet your mum makes the best pasta Luca...and I am guessing you do do 



Addie said:


> Place two or three strands between the tines on your fork. Lift it up and start to twirl. When the last strand has only a short bit hanging, place in mouth. You will have just enough for a mouthful each time.



Thanks Addie, I will give it a try, as usually it just all falls off the fork


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2012)

My middle son married a girl from Napoli. Her mother didn't speak English and the Father's English was understandable. When I went to meet them for the first time, they asked me if I spoke Italian. "Only the good words." They knew exactly what I meant. 

Then when I met my in-laws, I used to call my youngest "My little Facia Brutta" Say it with the wrong tone and it means 'ugly face.' Say it with a smile and lilt in your voice and it means 'happy face.' I was saying Happy Face. Then if I was mad at him I would let out a string of swears in Italian at him. They thought it was wonderful that I was teaching him a second language. Little did they know. But my son knew the difference.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> for the twirlers: do you finish with a slurp or bite?


  I am a post twirl biter


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I bet your mum makes the best pasta Luca...and I am guessing you do do


 
_i really am sorry for this, kylie._

but i certainly hope he does, after all of that pasta...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I bet your mum makes the best pasta Luca...and I am guessing you do do



My grandmas were the queens of polenta, gnocchi and risotto, but unfortunately my mother doesn't like to cook, because she doesn't like to eat, she just eat to survive... 

But I had plenty of time, and plenty of belly, to learn cooking the best I can


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I am a post twirl biter


 
I pull that last inch in with my tongue.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 17, 2012)

And here is our immortal Totò showing you how to properly eat spaghetti!

TOTO' - MISERIA E NOBILTA' - scena spaghetti - YouTube


----------



## danbuter (Jul 20, 2012)

I break the noodles up before putting them in the water. Works great. Much easier to eat.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I can give you the ingredients, but not the recipe as I add a little, then let it cook in, and taste it. I do this with all of the ingrediants until it tastes right. Here's what goes in:
> 
> 12 oz. diced tomatoes
> 12 oz. tomato puree
> ...


HMMMMMMM How do you chiffonade fresh thyme? Those little suckers go flying when I skin them off the stems. 

 My grandpa had to have meatballs and sauce with raisins and pine nuts in them served with homemade ravioli with sugar added to the cheese filling at least once every other month. Thats the way his mama made it. My mom would make it 2X a year and I HATED it. LOL


----------



## Cerise (Jul 20, 2012)

Twirler  - No spoon.

However....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

All bets are off on Girls Night Out.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great photo


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 21, 2012)

msmofet said:


> HMMMMMMM How do you chiffonade fresh thyme? Those little suckers go flying when I skin them off the stems.
> 
> My grandpa had to have meatballs and sauce with raisins and pine nuts in them served with homemade ravioli with sugar added to the cheese filling at least once every other month. Thats the way his mama made it. My mom would make it 2X a year and I HATED it. LOL


 
Ok, and you can't chiffonade rosemary either.  I got carried away in the little time I had to type in the list.  I mince the thyme and rosemarry.  No one likes little pine needles in their marinara, now do they.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ok, and you can't chiffonade rosemary either.  I got carried away in the little time I had to type in the list.  I mince the thyme and rosemarry.  No one likes little pine needles in their marinara, now do they.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


Little pine needles (fresh rosemary) are bad enough. But those horrible little sticks (dry rosemary) that poke your gums are really awful.

When I use dry rosemary I make it into a powder with my mortar and pestle.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Little pine needles (fresh rosemary) are bad enough. But those horrible little sticks (dry rosemary) that poke your gums are really awful.
> 
> When I use dry rosemary I make it into a powder with my mortar and pestle.


 I put fresh rosemary, sage and thyme in my mini chopper and pulse a couple times and it is perfect for mix in my soft butter for under bird skin or whatever.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2012)

msmofet said:


> I put fresh rosemary, sage and thyme in my mini chopper and pulse a couple times and it is perfect for mix in my soft butter for under bird skin or whatever.


Mini chopppers are great for that kind of thing, but not good enough, I.M.O., for dry rosemary.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Mini chopppers are great for that kind of thing, but not good enough, I.M.O., for dry rosemary.


 NOPE I don't use much dry rosemary because of that.


----------



## rocygolly (Aug 7, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Same here. Fork only twirler.


Seconded


----------

